# Wrinkled lower leaves , Twisting a bit.



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 7, 2007)

The lower leaves on my plant have acouple wrinkles in them and are kinda twisting. plant sprouted about 2 weeks ago it looks healthy just leaves are kinda tweaked looking on bottom some light and dark greens in them rest of plant looks ok , any help would be great!


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 7, 2007)

sometime you just get a slow plant no worries theyll make you slow in the end


----------



## Growdude (Dec 7, 2007)

Twisted leaves can be a PH problem, check your PH.


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 7, 2007)

ostpicsworthless: 

Thats the second time I got to use this 

Are they the sprout leaves......You know the first two to develope after breaking earth?


----------



## Pufnstuf (Dec 12, 2007)

I concur with the infamous growdude... PH outta whack..
haha, I have a plant that looks just like this! ..bummer

this is not my plant, but a pic from a diff website..

good luck and happy toke'n! 

:smoke1:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 12, 2007)

i have limited resources so how could i manage my PH with out spending any money?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 12, 2007)

only use distilled water.

  jsyk, all my plants lower leafs, normally go yellow, or have brown spots.
 but the rest of the plant is green as could be.
 i think the first few sets of leaves do odd stuff, because of the soil you planted them in.
  If its MG with ferts, it think the plant is just so young, that even the small ammounts of Ferts burn the little girl.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 12, 2007)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> i have limited resources so how could i manage my PH with out spending any money?


 
Well these are only $7.00 and its a test kit, get this first and see if you will need a ph adjuster.

http://www.hydroharrys.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/126?osCsid=24303c6645cfd6f24decdd809e865987

There are some  ways to lower or raise PH that wont cost much.


----------



## Pufnstuf (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey growdude...  I hear vinegar/lemon juice and baking soda works for plants in soil...  got any expierence with or comments on these items?

I'm growing soilless, perlite vermiculite mix, passive hydro... I understand these are not a good thing for hydro..  any input? ...Anybody ???

...oh and btw, the spotting is getting worse on my lil veggers.. they have 6 nodes.. the spots have now appeared on the 3rd set.. I had to cut the first set of leaves off...  I almost cried...   hehe  -w-

Good luck Ganja Greg on resolving your problem!

Peace&Puf :smoke1:


----------

